# albino retic



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi all what will i get if i breed a white albino tiger retic to a amel retic or a blonde retic


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

any1 :2thumb:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

No one can answer as there are several lines of white albino and I have proven that at least one line is compatible and produced orange glows and one is not compatible and just produces double hets (normal looking) when bred to a particular line of caramels.
There are also several lines of caramel and no one knows if all are compatible, some are or none are.


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks any1 eles


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

anyone


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Leanne- didn't I give the right answer!?


----------



## leanne08 (Mar 22, 2008)

i just what to see if anyeles know


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

Peter's about the best guy for these kind of questions!

If you're talking about a type 1 tiger and a type one albino, you will get 100% albinos in the clutch (not that genetics always work by the punnet squares we all tend to be so reliant on....the passing on of genetic material is much more complicated than that, but no point in getting into that here).

These albinos may appear in all 3 phases - white, lavender, purple.

Approx 50% of the litter should be albino tigers, if the odds are on the ball with you.


As for blonde retics - bump back up to Peter's post above.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

type 1 to type 2 (amel) would possibly result in double hets, there are a few americans working with this i believe. Petes thread answers everything about caramels after all he is the daddy and foulsham line caramel is so named for a reason. There are many puzzles that will need time to answer to, i have one of the double het pairs that pete referred to, its going to be a number of years before these can be bred together


----------

